# New Beetle - 2001 2.0 Liter - Cranks but no start - No Spark



## Ox1de (Mar 8, 2005)

So to give a little back story here purchased a 2001 New Beetle 2.0 Liter with 64,xxx miles

This beetle has had issues since I've gotten it - Randomly it would have a hard time starting - It will crank every-time but sometimes not fire. Also sometimes would get an issue where it would die completely while driving just kill engine everything. Would have to park and turn ignition on and off to get it started back up. There is a CEL on that will go off randomly but the code has not been checked.

This would happen randomly and has continued to get worse which brings me up to today. The engine now just cranks and cranks but will not fire. Things I've tried:

1. Replaced the RPM (Crank Position Sensor)
2. Checked incoming fuel line at the fuel rail and in-tank fuel pump for fuel delivery.
3. Checked spark ( Currently not getting spark )

So I'm not getting spark and following the haynes manual - It says to check Pins 1,6 then 3,4 on the coil pack for 12vdc if you have the 6 pin connector coil pack. Pins 1,6 have 12vdc - Pins 3 and 4 have no voltage. So my question is( which I've looked at the wiring diagram in the haynes manual but cannot find the wiring configuration for the 6 pin - The 4 pin is there but no 6 pin). :

What is connecting to pins 3,4 and which relays / fuses can I check if I'm not getting any spark out of the coil pack 6 pin connection ?

Thank you any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

A bad ignition switch comes to mind; are there any trouble codes? 

Ignition switch diy:

http://newbeetle.org/forums/technic...-replacement-diy.html#/topics/59181?_k=qjgisg

Wiring diagrams:

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...iagrams/diagram_information_and_instructions/

Spark and Coil testing:

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...esting_and_inspection/with_generic_scan_tool/


----------



## Ox1de (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the replies that's some helpful information.

I think I got it working after charging the battery up it got spark back. The top main connection which goes to the fuse box was completely corroded I replaced it along with the crank position sensor and think I got it worked out.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey, glad you got it fixed!


----------



## Ox1de (Mar 8, 2005)

bleh... Spoke too soon it seems .

Waiting for a buddy to come over with a vagcom to run a scan and see what we find. The check engine light and EPC light are on and it just shut off randomly again while driving luckily was able to coast to a parking lot, but had a hell of a time getting it started back up again just cranking and cranking away.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Rats! Let us know; what the trouble codes are, we can go from there, thanks.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

did you ever get this sorted, my wifes is doing the same thing basically?


----------



## opedaldavies (Aug 9, 2017)

*Car will crank but not start*

Ignition/Dist Engine
Speed Input Circuit
No Signal
I googled it, and found a bunch of people on other forums having the same problems, and mechanics not being able to replicate it. Nailed the problem - *The crank position sensor. *this did not show up on the diagnostic fault codes
Symptoms:
stalling after coming to a stop after the car is warmed up
bouncy rpm's during higher speeds
restarts after car cools down/short period of time
Procedure:
1. remove engine cover 
2. The plug end of the sensor. The cars harness unclips from the sensor and gets pushed to the side. The sensors plug end sits in a metal clip attached to the car, and is held in place by the gravity on the surface of the sun. I had to shatter the sensors end of the plug to get it loose (see pic). The plug fastens in an identical manor to other accessible plugs in the engine bay. Find out how they work, and it will make getting at the awkward angle to get the cps sensor unplugged easier. I used a tiny flathead screwdriver.
3. You can remove Oil filter, I found it no problem leaving in so that you can get at the sensor end. The sensor sits right behind the filter, good luck getting it out without removing the filter. 
4. The sensor is held in place by one 5mm hex bolt, and gremlins. (see pic) Undo it and set it aside. Remove sensor. It was a a wee stuggle, but it came loose fairly quickly, but wouldn't come free from its hole in the front of the engine block. I pried it free lightly. 
5. the sensors wire is held in by two clips, the first one is attached to the base of the dipstick and stays attached, the second comes off with the wire and gets re-used; it sits in an un-used bolt hold part way up the engine block.
6. put it back the way you took it out.

I cleared any diagnostic faults before running up, now running perfect,
no more problems, It was showing a fuel temp fault but was told by VW this should not be on my car, but it could be my cheap code fault finder?


----------

